
Ask HN: Efficient and Effective Ways to Corporate Learning? - cryptos
I&#x27;m a fan of books and like the deep understanding one can achieve with them. But in a corporate world the is seldom the time to read a heavy tome. Some managers think that focused trainings with a maximum of a few days would be better. I doubt that theses trainings are a silver bullet. The knowledge you gain remains often on the surface.<p>What do you think is the most efficient and effective way to learn new (software development) skills?
======
Rannath
Pair Programming. Senior programmer to Junior programmer. Bring in outside
help (consultants) to gain new skills in the organization. Extend the pair
programming to be mentor-ship if you can. Have your managers/leaders be open
and available to answer questions (at least a few minutes a day). If you have
no senior programmers you'll just need to learn by doing.

